# Trade Proposal To Flat Workers



## Dane Fuller (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey guys,
I'm proposing a swap. I need a 14" x 18" plaque. Nothing fancy about it, just 5/8 - 3/4 thick with some sort of routed edge. It's an odd size as far as they go and all my suppliers want an arm and a leg to make one up for me. I'd gladly swap a turning (or three, whatever you deem fair). You pay shipping to me and I'll pay shipping to you. Right now I've got a black ash burl cap that will make a nice off center bowl. Everything else around here is wet and it will be several months before it's ready so, if you've got some dry wood you want turned, let me know.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 23, 2014)

What kinda wood? If I did it I would not be able to do until next week. m


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 23, 2014)

It doesn't have to be anything fancy, Mike. Red alder would work. It will be covered up with golf balls and engraving. There's a retired guy here that's had 3 holes in one. That's right, I said 3. Next week will be fine. I've had the order for months and am just now getting to it. A few more days won't hurt...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 24, 2014)

Swap agreement has been made with Mike1950. I'm sure we'll post pics....

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 29, 2014)

Okay, here's my half of the swap. BAB NE off center bowl with 5 coats of AO. It's about 3" tall and 11" at the widest point. The finish needs to cure for a few more days. Probably ship it on Monday.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2014)

Dane . . . . . wow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 29, 2014)

Dane that's one sharp bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2014)

Cool Bowl- now I am definitely not sending the alder- I remember why It has been on the shelf for 12 years- I hate how it machines and then when you go to the work of finishing it- hell it looks like alder.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 29, 2014)

Damn Dane! Beautiful bowl!. Thats the best finish I have ever seen on a piece of BAB. I will use that going forward.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 29, 2014)

Dane - gorgeous bowl! Great work! And an awesome trade!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 29, 2014)

Your trading that for a board, I mean plaque.... I think there is a barter school somewhere..... gorgeous bowl, you usually don't post that kind of work, you holdin out on us?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SENC (Jan 29, 2014)

That is awesome, Dane!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Your trading that for a board, I mean plaque.... I think there is a barter school somewhere..... gorgeous bowl, you usually don't post that kind of work, you holdin out on us?




Thats what I am thinking - No way this is a fair deal. HMMMMM

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 29, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Your trading that for a board, I mean plaque.... I think there is a barter school somewhere..... gorgeous bowl, you usually don't post that kind of work, you holdin out on us?


 
It's all I had that was ready to turn, besides, I need another bowl like I need another hole in the head. I don't think I've been holding out. Lately the only stuff I've gotten to turn is things people have ordered.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 30, 2014)

Dane Fuller said:


> It's all I had that was ready to turn, besides, I need another bowl like I need another hole in the head. I don't think I've been holding out. Lately the only stuff I've gotten to turn is things people have ordered.


Just messin with ya Dane, A very generous gesture to a very deserving person...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 30, 2014)

Dane Fuller said:


> ...I need another bowl like I need another hole in the head...



Nice bowl! What sized hole are you looking to get?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 30, 2014)

Not done yet but here is my very humble Plague - BLM- the alder one is still warping- I guess a seasoned glue up ten years+ old is not stable. This is 14" x 18" x probably 1 inch thick. Still sucking finish but it will be on it's way monday. Well as long as it is workable for you Dane.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 30, 2014)

Mike, that is a very nice piece of wood! If I were Dane, I'd be tempted to just hang that on my wall as is, rather than cover it up with golf balls and engraving for someone else!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 30, 2014)

That's great, Mike! He's gonna love it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 30, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Nice bowl! What sized hole are you looking to get?


 One small enough that my elbow won't fit in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 1, 2014)

here it is- not much different from last pic. I will enclose hangers and wire but I won't install- I don't want the hooks hanging out of package. Hope it works for you- Fed ex monday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 1, 2014)

That is gorgeous, Mike! It's really gonna be a shame to cover it up with golf balls. I got your bowl buffed Friday, took a little of that "plastic" look off it.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks You Dane- I am very glad I dropped the alder- It will burn good!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 6, 2014)

I got the bowl today Dane- Wow- I am sorry to confess that you definitely got the short end of this deal- NICE BOWL-WOOD everything about it is nice. One flaw- my 4 yr old granddaughter thinks it is very hard for a hat!!!!!!! Thanks- remember though us  have a tendency to get even!!!!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 7, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I got the bowl today Dane- Wow- I am sorry to confess that you definitely got the short end of this deal- NICE BOWL-WOOD everything about it is nice. One flaw- my 4 yr old granddaughter thinks it is very hard for a hat!!!!!!! Thanks- remember though us  have a tendency to get even!!!!



Haha! I'm glad you like it, Mike. I feel like I could have done a better job so don't worry about getting even. We're good, my friend.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 7, 2014)

The plaque just came in, Mike. It is gorgeous! I really hate to cover it up. I'll post a photo of it once everything is mounted. Thanks again!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 8, 2014)

Well, Mike I desecrated the plaque today. The customer insisted on using the press clippings and photos he brought in. There wasn't much of a chance in making it symmetrical. After arranging, rearranging, moving, and adjusting; this is the best I could come up with. I told you it would be a shame to cover it up. The alder might have served the purpose better by not being a waste of good wood....

Thanks again for helping out!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 8, 2014)

Dane- the alder was a POC board- That looks great. I think the dark running through the middle looks perfect. I hope the new owner likes it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh yeah that's much better than par guys it's a double eagle (whatever that is) - highly successful collaboration fellas.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 8, 2014)

That piece of wood will get plenty of attention as people start looking at the golf stuff and then let their eyes wander to the gorgeous grain... it'll be alright!

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## DKMD (Feb 8, 2014)

It looks great, Dane, but I'm afraid it's gonna be wasted on your customer... Anybody who would wear a shirt like the one in the group photo is unlikely to appreciate highly figured wood... Shoulda used MDF!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hawker 1 (Feb 9, 2014)

I think I have been told before but can not remember , what is AO ?


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 9, 2014)

Hawker 1 said:


> I think I have been told before but can not remember , what is AO ?


 It's just Antique Oil, Robert.


----------



## Hawker 1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Alllllllll right now I know . Tks .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hawker 1 (Feb 10, 2014)

WOW , it looks like melted Gold.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

